# Newlie Has Terminal Cancer-My Heart Is Breaking.



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

More later.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I am so so sorry


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm sorry newlie.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I’m so sorry.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh no:crying:


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Oh no! This is the dog that had blood in his urine? Poor boy. I'm so sorry.


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

That's terrible news. I'm so sorry.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh ****, this is awful. I'm so sorry.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I was sad to see this thread title pop up. I am so sorry.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry.


----------



## silentbob1981 (Apr 6, 2017)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this. I love Newlie stories and I know the two of you are so close.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

So sorry.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh no!! I am so sorry. I have been reading about him on here for so long...


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

What shocking bad news...I'm very sorry


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Shocking.
I am sorry


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So very sorry


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Terribly sorry... I've loved your Newlie stories.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh no!!! This is terrible news! I?m so sorry to hear this.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh no. It is so hard to believe especially after reading about all your wonderful adventures. Our hearts break with yours


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I am SO sorry! So, I guess the swelling of his legs and the blood in the urine was just the tip of the iceberg! :crying:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh no, that's the last I expected. Take care. I feel horrible for you.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am so sorry.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I am so sorry!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear. I enjoy reading about newlie also. Seems to be a lot of people on here do. I know there isn't any fairy tale ending here. But, I do wish for things to go as smooth as possible for you and newlie.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Heartbreaking! I am so sorry!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

words you never want to hear


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

So sorry to hear this! Sending my prayers for you both!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

No no no. Not Newlie. I’m so sorry.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

I am so very sorry to see this. Reading about your adventures always gave me great pleasure. Cherish the time you have and be kind to yourself. 

Hugs


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Noooooo! I am so sorry. Hugs to you, my friend.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. He is a beautiful dog and you have done a excellent job raising, owning and loving him. I've been through this with a couple of my dog and it is never easy. I am really sorry for you and Newlie. Give him a big hug.


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

I am so very sorry. There really are no words.


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

So sorry to hear this, I've really enjoyed reading the stories you share about him since joining the forum. 

Sent from my HTC One A9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

No no no !!!:teary::teary::teary::hugs:


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so very, very sorry Newlie. I've always enjoyed, and made a point in keeping up to date with his antics. It's devastating news to so many here. And thanks for thinking to update us at this terrible time. I can't express how upset I am for you both.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Oh man, I am sorry. Is it prostate cancer? This is just awful. How old is he?


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I am so very sorry you and he are going through this. My thoughts and prayers for both of you that there is some hope.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Very sad to see this thread pop up. Not sure what the whole situation is, but I can tell you I have saw some amazing stories come out of Keto Sanctuary with dogs beating Cancer and all odds.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

I am so sorry to read this, I love reading Newlie's updates! You always share your stories about him so well, I feel like I know him.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh no, I am so sorry.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so very sorry.
Sheilah


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words, my friends. This was really a devastating shock to me, too, because even with Newlie’s recent ill-health, I was worrying about kidney disease, not cancer.

Many of you are already familiar with the last thread I started about Newlie having blood in his urine. He was put on an antibiotic, but yesterday morning I saw that he was still peeing blood even after having taken the largest part of his medication. So, I called his regular vet yesterday and asked if I could drop Newlie off there on my way to work today to have some tests run. Several hours after I had dropped him off, the vet called and told me that Newlie was very anemic (I think his hematocrit was 27 and the vet said you start thinking blood transfusions at 20.) and so he began to look for the reason why. That is when he found multiple tumors in Newlie’s lungs and I think he suspected elsewhere, too, but did not explore any further as the ones in his lungs told the story. He did mention that there was some evidence of dogs with cancer having their front legs swell, so I guess that was a sign, too. I think the vet was kind of hinting about putting Newlie down today, but I said I needed to bring him home for at least a few days. He said that was fine, just not to wait too long.

I fell apart at work. My friend left work with me and drove me over to pick Newlie up. Newlie’s vet showed me the xrays and gave me a disc with pictures of the xrays and a copy of his lab work. He gave me some prednisone to reduce the inflammation and keep Newlie comfortable. He said it was a pretty hefty dose and that Newlie would probably drink more and therefore have to pee more as a reult. The vet’s son, who works there with his dad, told me that If something happened and Newlie couldn’t walk that he would come over to my house and bring Newlie in for the final procedure, but I would like to have it done at home, like I did with Max, if at all possible.

When I got home, I let Newlie out in the yard and we stayed out most of the afternoon. It was a beautiful day here and he did not want to come in. We would play Wubba or ball for a few minutes and then I would think he must be getting tired, only to find that he wanted to play some more. He could not run as fast or as long as he used to, but still jogged after the ball and kept initiating tug of war with his Wubba. I took some pictures and little videos of Newlie in the yard, maybe I will try to post a few tomorrow. 

Newlie is still eating good, too, I let him have a double cheeseburger on his way home, which he never gets, and he scarfed that right down.

Whatever Newlie wants from now until the end, he gets. The only thing I know to do is to try to make the time he has left as happy as I can. I hauled my mattress into the office so he can sleep with me again and not be afraid. He seems like he is a little leery sometimes of negotiating the stairs, so I asked my neighbor to get the ramp out of the garage for him to use. I talked to a friend of mine who has a more flexible schedule than I do and works in my general neighborhood and she said she could stop by on most days to let Newlie out to potty once during the day. I told her that I would pay her for her time and trouble. I have also found a list online of foods to help with his anemia.

I don’t know why this is happening. Newlie is only seven and a sweeter dog you will never find. Everyone I work with, my family and friends, and of course all of you, know what a special boy he is. I don’t know what I am going to do without him when he goes.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

My heart hurts for you and Newlie. Big hugs to you both.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Newlie sounds like an amazing dog. I am glad that you are going to spend his last few days at home having the best time he can have. I am very sorry that you are going through this. I know how hard it is to have to say goodbye to a dog that should have many more years to come. It is very heartbreaking.

I have not seen such a supportive group of people as the ones on this forum. I was very thankful to have people that understood what I was going through when I said goodbye to my puppy, and it was even more special that they too knew the love of a German shepherd. Please take care of yourself as well.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This is all just so sudden. I always enjoyed your posts about Newlie. He was such a happy, energetic good boy. I saw those photos photos you posted about Newlie and his front legs. I couldn?t figure out why they were so swollen. This is the second time I heard about being anemic sign of cancer. I just never knew that. Sending many hugs for you and a Newlie. Many prayers for strength and peace for you on this journey. Again I?m so sorry this is happening.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear this


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Ah, crud. I'm so very sorry. Take a breath and ask Newlie what he wants you to do. 

My vet and I will fight with all we've got for more time for the ones who have the will and aren't suffering. There are some here who've had improbable, and inspiring, success telling terminal cancer to take a hike and come bother them some other day -- like Traveler. Others need to be allowed to cross over quickly because they're hurting. That's a conversation you have to have with Newlie. I know you will do right by him!


----------



## Irie (Aug 31, 2016)

newlie said:


> Thanks for all the kind words, my friends. This was really a devastating shock to me, too, because even with Newlie’s recent ill-health, I was worrying about kidney disease, not cancer.
> 
> Many of you are already familiar with the last thread I started about Newlie having blood in his urine. He was put on an antibiotic, but yesterday morning I saw that he was still peeing blood even after having taken the largest part of his medication. So, I called his regular vet yesterday and asked if I could drop Newlie off there on my way to work today to have some tests run. Several hours after I had dropped him off, the vet called and told me that Newlie was very anemic (I think his hematocrit was 27 and the vet said you start thinking blood transfusions at 20.) and so he began to look for the reason why. That is when he found multiple tumors in Newlie’s lungs and I think he suspected elsewhere, too, but did not explore any further as the ones in his lungs told the story. He did mention that there was some evidence of dogs with cancer having their front legs swell, so I guess that was a sign, too. I think the vet was kind of hinting about putting Newlie down today, but I said I needed to bring him home for at least a few days. He said that was fine, just not to wait too long.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry.

"Whatever Newlie wants from now until the end, he gets. The only thing I know to do is to try to make the time he has left as happy as I can. I hauled my mattress into the office so he can sleep with me again and not be afraid"
That hit home with me so much. My first GSD was diagnosed with HSA on his heart, and this was my life for the few months leading up to his death. I spent every minute I could with him. It was so hard and horribly emotional, but we stayed positive through it all.

I wish you both the best during this difficult time. Stay as cheerful as you can.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

I just saw this thread. Im so, so very sorry for you. I know words dont stop the pain but you are doing him right just loving him hard as he goes through this. My prayres to both of you.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I can only add my tears to yours. So many of us have been blindsided when faced with those dreaded words.

If I had to give advice I'd say do exactly what you said you are doing-enjoy every day, every moment. We don't know how long Newlie has and make the best of whatever time you have. 

Speaking from experience, I have a heck of a time pretending to Traveler that all is well and we have all the time in the world to enjoy ourselves. Sometimes tears just spill over. We might be in the middle of a game of tug or it may happen while fixing his dinner or during a walk. He's always been in tune with me. When that happens he feels it and I don't want him to see me sad so I try very hard to stifle those emotions. I want Traveler to feel happy all day, every day for as long as we have each other.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I would like to inject some energy into this very sad thread.

if it would be myself in your position I would rally and figth like a tiger - no matter what
the outcome -- I would not embrace or call it "my" or "his" cancer -- I would recognize
it as an enemy and go to war

I don't know the situation.

I do absolutely agree that every blessed day be celebrated and joyful.
What a good day-to-day philosophy.
Wish that could be the norm . 

Are you interested in exploring some non-harmful , possibly helpful - even if only extending time
left with better quality of life?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Newlie. Sending hugs to you both . Take care. I think what you have done so far is exactly what Newlie needs. Making them as comfortable and as relaxed as possible ,doing what they love all things I believe help fight this thief of a disease. Take care.
Maggi


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Traveler's Mom said:


> I can only add my tears to yours. So many of us have been blindsided when faced with those dreaded words.
> 
> If I had to give advice I'd say do exactly what you said you are doing-enjoy every day, every moment. We don't know how long Newlie has and make the best of whatever time you have.
> 
> Speaking from experience, I have a heck of a time pretending to Traveler that all is well and we have all the time in the world to enjoy ourselves. Sometimes tears just spill over. We might be in the middle of a game of tug or it may happen while fixing his dinner or during a walk. He's always been in tune with me. When that happens he feels it and I don't want him to see me sad so I try very hard to stifle those emotions. I want Traveler to feel happy all day, every day for as long as we have each other.



Exactly, me too!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

carmspack said:


> I would like to inject some energy into this very sad thread.
> 
> if it would be myself in your position I would rally and figth like a tiger - no matter what
> the outcome -- I would not embrace or call it "my" or "his" cancer -- I would recognize
> ...



Yes, certainly! I am going tonight to try to get some iron rich foods to help with the anemia. Somehow, I have a feeling that this might get him before the cancer,


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

newlie said:


> Yes, certainly! I am going tonight to try to get some iron rich foods to help with the anemia. Somehow, I have a feeling that this might get him before the cancer,


Unsulphered blackstrap molasses. I used it with goats who were anemic due to parasites and when my old male GSD died two years ago he too was anemic from tumor bleeds. I fed it to him, too. Most animals like it and will eat it out of a spoon.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Unsulphered blackstrap molasses. I used it with goats who were anemic due to parasites and when my old male GSD died two years ago he too was anemic from tumor bleeds. I fed it to him, too. Most animals like it and will eat it out of a spoon.


I know in people, Vit C helps with the iron absorption. 
Not sure how this works in dogs. Deja loves orange pulp so it might be an idea to mix this with the molasses?


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

carmspack said:


> I would like to inject some energy into this very sad thread.
> 
> if it would be myself in your position I would rally and figth like a tiger - no matter what
> the outcome -- I would not embrace or call it "my" or "his" cancer -- I would recognize
> ...



Carmspack,
That's right! Time to kick butt!

What a wonderful offer. Of course I'm curious to hear your suggestions as well. Will you be suggesting mushroom supplements among other things?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

newlie said:


> Yes, certainly! I am going tonight to try to get some iron rich foods to help with the anemia. Somehow, I have a feeling that this might get him before the cancer,


just send me your address - I'll step up - no iron -- let me look into it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thecowboysgirl said:


> unsulphered blackstrap molasses. I used it with goats who were anemic due to parasites and when my old male gsd died two years ago he too was anemic from tumor bleeds. I fed it to him, too. Most animals like it and will eat it out of a spoon.


no sugars


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

carmspack said:


> just send me your address - I'll step up - no iron -- let me look into it.


I sent you a PM with my email address. I really appreciate all your help!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I hope you can find some quality extra time for you both. Like others have mentioned we love his stories. I can't look at agility equipment without conjuring up an image of Newlie chewing on it.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Nigel said:


> I hope you can find some quality extra time for you both. Like others have mentioned we love his stories. I can't look at agility equipment without conjuring up an image of Newlie chewing on it.


Yes, as so many others have commented, he is a character!!!


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this, I spent the summer giving my GSD the best life I could- she had lymphoma. The prednisone gave her 4 more good months, so you might find it helps a lot. I hope it does! 

One thing I tried not to do was pre-mourn her too much. I knew we didn't have much time, but I just tried to enjoy our time for what it was, think like a dog I guess, and love on her and be happy with her, and always always tell her good dog, good, good dog. 

I'm sorry, I know it can be mentally overwhelming. I hope you can find friends and family who can understand and support you- it helps to have people around who "get" it. 

I wish you all the best. We all understand how difficult this is.


----------



## Dragon67155 (Oct 16, 2017)

I know I haven't been here long but I am so sorry to hear this. I was following the other thread wondering what was wrong with Newlie; didn't think about cancer. I have no other words to say. Very sad news.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I am so very sorry to hear this news... Breaks my heart and you and Newlie are in my prayers and thoughts..


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Muskeg said:


> I am so sorry to hear this, I spent the summer giving my GSD the best life I could- she had lymphoma. The prednisone gave her 4 more good months, so you might find it helps a lot. I hope it does!
> 
> One thing I tried not to do was pre-mourn her too much. I knew we didn't have much time, but I just tried to enjoy our time for what it was, think like a dog I guess, and love on her and be happy with her, and always always tell her good dog, good, good dog.
> 
> ...



After my dog had been very sick I had to be careful what I watched on TV. I was watching a vet hospital show and got a bit emotional in sympathy of an owner with very sick dog. Nitro got upset with my emotion. Please look after yourself Newlie, we are here for you.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I agree we are here for you if you need us....

It's a tough time, but know you're not alone in this...


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

My heart and prayers go out to you.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

A couple of pictures from the afternoon and night Newlie was diagnosed. Can you guess where he wanted me to sleep?

A special "thank you" again to all the members who have reached out to me and Newlie in their posts, via PM, and email. What a wonderful group of people!!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks I did finaly get the email from you -

so --- okay , time to roll up those sleeves and get to work.

all the facts -- 
diet 
dietary issues?

what has been his level self-best to date (potential to regain or to do better than?)

get a vet thorough check up with lab data - to use as a base line for comparison 
for example shifts in weight or chemistry


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Ohhhh Noooo! I am SO very sorry.


I'm glad you are working with Carmen.

Moms


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

I am so very sorry :-(


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

Thinking about you and Newlie! Ugh, I hate cancer!! I'm so glad you have this time to spend together but it brings tears to my eyes reading this thread. I'm so sorry.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Poor Newlie, he looks like a tough boy I sure hope he can beat it! No doubt the big dogs up there are watching over you bud.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear of this terrible news.. 
Newlie is so fortunate to have you to take care of him no matter what happens.

I hope and pray that you both have peace with whatever decision is to be made... 

Newlie sounds like such a sweet little soul, so glad he is blessing so many peoples lives! <3 


I want to leave you with a quote that has brought me some peace...

“The risk of love is loss, and the price of loss is grief – But the pain of grief is only a shadow when compared with the pain of never risking love.” -Hilary Zunin


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the majority of intense communication will be via my email 

I do absolutely recommend working in conjunction with a vet , even if just to monitor the situation

i will be dropping some ideas here on this thread to provide another way of looking at things - 

this particular pertains to the concerns with the dog being anemic .

Iron supplementation was suggested -- and that is a good quick approach -- 
I know that blackstrap molasses is iron rich - even has that taste -- but with cancer you do want to
avoid feeding cancerous cells and infectious bacteria which may have taken hold due to a challenged immune
syste, with their sugar fuel

energy being best provided by clean fat -- omega 3 fat assisting digestion (another post)

chlorella and spirulina are iron rich .

addressing HOW and WHERE red blood cells are made --- bone marrow -- you would want to stimulate red blood cell production

how to stimulate -- by addressing the efficiency of the kidney . 

kidney produces a hormone , erythropoietin (EPO), which when released into the blood stream trigger bone marrow to make , create new red blood cells .

go to the source 

in some medical disciplines -- like to like , used in ancient traditional medicine the "patient" would be enjoying KIDNEY
(beef or more likely pork (in that culture) ) as part of the treatment - think kidney congee.

issues with heart ---- include taurine rich heart in diet - feeding heart with beneficial taurine

issues with kidney -- enjoy kidney

for iron this dog should have beef liver --- not calves but more mature darker beef liver , or chicken / turkey liver will do --- and SPIRULINA AND CHLORELLA which are packed with so many other benefits and are easily absorbed.

]we re caring for the whole dog ---- who is not a disease 
more --- later 
.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Carmen! I got your last email and will scratch spinach and kale off my list. My shipping address was in the email I sent you this morning, you just probably didn't see it since you were in a hurry.

Yesterday was just a stupid day. Newlie was awake at 4 AM so I woke up. Neither of us could go back to sleep so around 5:30, we got up. After several hours, I thought I would go in and lay back down for a few minutes to "rest my eyes" and, unfortunately, slipped (I had socks on, it was chilly here) and fell. As I was going down, it looked like I was going to end up doing the splits and I thought "This is really going to hurt" but I managed somehow to avoid that and landed on my rear end. Of course, I had to also hit the elbow that was already bothering me, but no permanent damage. You should have seen me this morning, though, trying to climb off that mattress, I was pretty sore. The rest of yesterday continued to be stupid, but you get these kind of days every once in a while.

Folks, some of you may remember that Newlie had a mass on his front leg. The vet did a needle aspiration on it last year and found nothing and when I had it removed in February, it was sent to be biopsied and nothing was found. I can't help but believe, though, that this is where the cancer started. I am attaching a couple of little video clips that were taken in September of this year and Newlie looks so healthy and vibrant that I believe either the cancer hadn't started yet and I am wrong about the mass, or it was still very small at that point.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Newlie, the most common cancer in GSDs is hemangiosarcoma, which, as the name suggests, affects the blood vessels. It most often starts in the spleen or liver, but can attack just about any area of the body, and the lungs are a common site for metastases. The tumors weaken the blood vessels, which begin to leak. I'm sure you see where this is going...that would explain the anemia.

Most often death comes when one of the large tumors leaks. I really doubt that lump was the source of this cancer, since tests came back negative.

Liver and Spleen Cancer (Hemangiosarcoma) in Dogs | petMD


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

One thing I learned was that these cancers spread fast, especially hemangiosarcoma. My last boy was running 12 miles with me everyday and swimming 4 hours in the pool, suddenly one day he didn't want to go for a walk anymore. Then the vet found the cancer, and he was gone after the weekend. It's heart breaking... we also caught his before it ruptured. Some dogs have it in them to fight it. I don't know if the surgery was a bad or good decision, we just did what our vet advised. I took him in for a check up and left with the vet canceling all his appointments after and saying this can't wait you have to act fast.


----------



## Joys (Nov 6, 2017)

I hate cancer! I'm so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Seeing these videos made me cry. He is gorgeous and so well put together. Good to read the updates.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Sunsilver and Gandalf, thanks for pointing this out. I have read several threads about hemangiosarcoma, but for whatever reason, it never occurred to me that this might be what Newlie has. I was kind of feeling bad, that maybe if I had gotten the mass removed sooner, this wouldn't have happened. But you never know, do you?

Thanks again for all the kindness coming my way, it is very much appreciated.

I played ball and Wubbie with Newlie in the back yard this morning and this afternoon, my friend came over and we met another friend at a small park nearby. The friend that we met does professional photography on the side and she told me that she would take some pictures of Newlie for me. It started raining on our way over, but we didn't let that stop us and I think she got some really good pictures. I can't wait to see them!! After she left, my other friend and I walked Newlie around the park a little bit and then brought him home. I towelled him off and then he climbed on his bed for a nap. I covered him with a sheet and left him snoozing.

My friend and I then went to the store where I got some beef liver and some other red meat for Newlie as Carmen had suggested. I also bought a bag of Orijen Regional Red that has the red meat in it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't agree enough about Spirulina. My dogs have been getting it forever. I started taking it, my cats get it, the rabbits get it and so do the fish.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I can't agree enough about Spirulina. My dogs have been getting it forever. I started taking it, my cats get it, the rabbits get it and so do the fish.


watch for quality --- Hawaii sourced -- vs China (99% of what is available)


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

My heart just dropped when I read this! I am so very sorry for you and Newlie.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Just an update. Newlie appears to be holding his own right now. He is still eating everything I give him and wanting to play. This morning, I was bouncing tennis balls off the wall of the house for him to field and he did pretty darn well. What was most comforting to me was that his eyes had that laser focus and he obviously could not wait until I threw each and every ball. My buddy has always loved playing ball.


I have to run to the vet's office on Saturday to get some more of the prednisone, so I think I will take Newlie along as he loves to ride in the car. We don't have an appointment, but it won't hurt if his vet gets to see him in passing, just him saying "He looks like he is doing OK" will make me feel better. Newlie's groomer is on the way so we may stop there too, just to say "hi."


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

My friends cat a year and half ago was showing signs of discomfort. She would get on the floor and hunch her back with head low in laying down position. I thought bowel distress.
Took her to vet and got whole body xray (1 shot, cat was very small). Found a large mass in her lungs. Vet explained the way she was hunched was to help air get into lungs.


Basically the vet said 100% sure was cancer and could try steroids to see if help for a bit. My friend refilled the script 3x and each time the staff were all excited
I ordered her Serrapeptase. In hopes the this would help with inflammation and reduce the mass as well as mucous as result.
She lived for another 2 months. This cat was only 5 lbs.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

package sent .

why prednisone -- ask about a B12 shot .

get your baseline statistics


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Carmen, thank you so much!

About the prednisone, the vet told me that it would reduce inflammation which in turn would reduce pain. I will say that Newlie has been perkier and has seemed stronger since being on it. I will remember to ask about the B12 shot on Saturday and also see if I can get a copy of his most recent normal labs. I already have the lab results from the day he was diagnosed. Do you want a copy of the disc that has his xrays?

You may already know some of this from reading my posts, but I did buy the Orijen Regional Red. I have been putting red meat in it, too, but I really need to go to a butcher shop to get some of the things you suggested. I will go this weekend. The Feed-Sentials have already shipped and the colostrum has been ordered.

That You Tube Video was awesome.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

here is the thing -- life is terminal .

we need to do everything to make life as long and as happy as we can -- no matter what we face .

as the punch line of some joke goes - no one get's out alive 

so I want everyone to understand that the goal is to give mr Newlie dog the "tools" to be the
best that he can be --- to help ms Newlie be able to participate in the dear dog's care to the full extent
that she can so that when the end comes there are no regrets or second thoughts about what could have
been done. The dog is showered with love , and the dog knows it and shows it . That is beyond words 
amazing . 

that is the goal.

If medicinal mushrooms , or super-food phytonutrients , or colostrum or CBD oil , or even prednisone help -- it is all to the good .


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Newlie said in passing she deleted kale and spinach off her list. Why? I ask this since I'm using both of these in the veggie soup I make for my Traveler. For the record, I also add squash, collard greens, broccoli, carrots, parsley, and for the first time I added bell peppers. I heard brussel sprouts are supposed to be good but I didn't want to try two new things at the same time.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

think VEGETATION not vegetables 

kale and broccoli and brussel sprouts and collard interfere with thyroid hormones

spinach , impacts the absorption of calcium

mr Newlie is not at his best and every bit that reduces his body's efforts helps him.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I am hoping this is just the result of the change in diet, but Newlie lately has had some pretty smelly gas. Also, I noticed last night that his stool is loose and he has started licking his butt again. (Lovely, I know.) I have been giving him some raw red meat on top of his dog food, Orijen Red, do you think it might be better if I alternated, one meal of dog food, the other of meat? I have never fed raw food before, so this is new to me.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh, thank you, Carmspack. I had no idea! Lesson learned. Now I have to rethink this whole subject. 

As I send in another post elsewhere, so many conflicting approaches to fight cancer. You think you're doing everything right and along comes new fact based information that resets the plan.

Cancer really sucks big time. An elusive enemy.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Lynn, you've SUCCEEDED for Traveler in getting him more good-quality time than most people would have ever thought possible. He's a success story. Whatever you're doing has to be helping him. You've done incredibly well by Traveler. Give yourself credit for doing an amazing job caring for him!

Cancer nutrition is a new frontier. I had a long conversation with a vet oncologist at the university in late 2013 about what was "known" and "not known," and the "not known" is a lot more than the known. Even things they thought they knew end up getting up-ended pretty regularly. My dog had osteosarcoma at the time, and she was helping me sort through options for home cooking. 

There are many theories being studied (the ketogenic diet project is especially promising -- and it deserves a lot of attention). The "full spectrum" diet approach in the The Dog Cancer Survival Guide (Dressler et al), is another one with a lot of anecdotal support (the book is co written by a holistic vet and vet oncologist--it should be on the shelf of every owner of a cancer dog). 

The vet oncologists also have nutritional diet recipe handouts for home cooking, but they admit they may not be any better than these other approaches because of the "not known" area. They can't do good controlled studies because one can't give dogs cancer to study diet effects, and the variables are too hard to control for. The other approaches (keto, full spectrum, etc.) may actually have more clinical cases supporting them, as they have a lot of clinical use and anecdotal reports.

Expect the "currently knowns" to be regularly challenged as the new frontier opens up. We will have to do a lot of extrapolating from research into human cancer nutrition.


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

So sorry to hear about Newlie. Have always enjoyed reading about your adventures together. x


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Absolutely agree with this "Lynn, you've SUCCEEDED for Traveler in getting him more good-quality time than most people would have ever thought possible. He's a success story. Whatever you're doing has to be helping him. You've done incredibly well by Traveler. Give yourself credit for doing an amazing job caring for him!"

I bow to you --- amazing job .


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Magwart said:


> Lynn, you've SUCCEEDED for Traveler in getting him more good-quality time than most people would have ever thought possible. He's a success story. Whatever you're doing has to be helping him. You've done incredibly well by Traveler. Give yourself credit for doing an amazing job caring for him!
> 
> Cancer nutrition is a new frontier. I had a long conversation with a vet oncologist at the university in late 2013 about what was "known" and "not known," and the "not known" is a lot more than the known. Even things they thought they knew end up getting up-ended pretty regularly. My dog had osteosarcoma at the time, and she was helping me sort through options for home cooking.
> 
> ...


Agreed! You are very much to be admired in all that you have done and continue to do for Traveler.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Update-Newlie wouldn't eat his breakfast this morning. It was his Orijen kibble, his supplements and a piece of kidney and he would have nothing to do with it. After some coaxing, I ended up setting that aside and fixed him another bowl with just the Orijen. He still didn't want to eat much, so I hand fed him and got maybe 90% of it down him. Not yet, please, not yet.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Can you lightly cook the kidney? A combo of cooked kidney, liver, and ground beef can get most anorexic dogs eating -- when it's raw and slimy some don't like it (esp. if they are used to kibble), but the aroma of cooked organ meat is irresistible, esp. when warm. It's how I kept my last cancer dog eating with gusto, until his last day. I warmed up his home-cooked food so the steam would carry the aroma to him and stimulate the appetite.

You can boil it for a few minutes -- and save that boiling water (pour it in a glass jar, let it get cool, and scoop out the congealed fat to toss, but save the jar of broth for him ). 

You can also make meat balls--mix good quality ground beef, minced liver, and kidney with whatever else you want him to have. Good-quality eggs from the farmer's market are something I add to these (with the ground up shell, if the dog isn't eating otherwise). If you want to add medicinal herbs, you can use them here. If you want low-carb fiber sources (veg), add them here. Then bake them covered, until medium-rare, to get the flavors to develop for the appetite. Time depends on how big you make them, so eyeball it and trust your nose for when to check.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Magwart said:


> Can you lightly cook the kidney? A combo of cooked kidney, liver, and ground beef can get most anorexic dogs eating -- when it's raw and slimy some don't like it (esp. if they are used to kibble), but the aroma of cooked organ meat is irresistible, esp. when warm. It's how I kept my last cancer dog eating with gusto, until his last day. I warmed up his home-cooked food so the steam would carry the aroma to him and stimulate the appetite.
> 
> You can boil it for a few minutes -- and save that boiling water (pour it in a glass jar, let it get cool, and scoop out the congealed fat to toss, but save the jar of broth for him ).
> 
> You can also make meat balls--mix good quality ground beef, minced liver, and kidney with whatever else you want him to have. Good-quality eggs from the farmer's market are something I add to these (with the ground up shell, if the dog isn't eating otherwise). If you want to add medicinal herbs, you can use them here. If you want low-carb fiber sources (veg), add them here. Then bake them covered, until medium-rare, to get the flavors to develop for the appetite. Time depends on how big you make them, so eyeball it and trust your nose for when to check.


Thanks, Magwart, great ideas as always! Newlie ate the piece of kidney last night, but it was still a little bit frozen and this morning it was not.

I was given a little boost when I took Newlie out in the yard and he still wanted to play. He isn't able to take the vigorous kind of exercise that he used to get, so maybe it was as simple as he just wasn't hungry. After we played for a bit, he laid outside watching and listening to the dogs and kids next store for a while, then I called him in. I had gotten some "sawdust" (scraps of meat, bone dust, etc) from the butcher shop yesterday when I bought the kidney and liver and I held the bag up for Newlie to smell and he acted like he was going to take a bite of the bag. So, I gave him some of the meat on top of the rest of his kibble and he scarfed it all down!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I know you are trying to boost Newlie's iron levels but maybe he just doesn't like the Orijen Red. It may be too rich for him. You stated that when you switched food he had gas and loose poops. Orijen might be upsetting his tummy and he knows it. These dogs aren't ones to eat what makes them feel icky. Have you thought about going back to his original kibble and adding organ meat to that. I know you want him to have to best. But if the best is making not eat then whats the point. Sometimes sticking with tried and true is the way to go.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

another way to offer organ meat when a dog is picky is to make a batch of concentrated bone broth.

take your frozen kidney and liver which will be easy to shave --- 

take a portion of bone broth -- warm this -- then add the shaved liver and organ which will warm to body temperature , exuding those appetite initiating odors 

or

take a larger portion of warm bone broth with fresh chunks of liver and kidney and blitz this through your blender till liquified . this happens quickly - very pulpy stuff 

you will smell the kidney

add a bit to the kibble with the herbals mixed in -- or offer as a soup --- 

small meals --


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Springbrz said:


> I know you are trying to boost Newlie's iron levels but maybe he just doesn't like the Orijen Red. It may be too rich for him. You stated that when you switched food he had gas and loose poops. Orijen might be upsetting his tummy and he knows it. These dogs aren't ones to eat what makes them feel icky. Have you thought about going back to his original kibble and adding organ meat to that. I know you want him to have to best. But if the best is making not eat then whats the point. Sometimes sticking with tried and true is the way to go.


You may be right, but I am thinking that what caused the foul smelling gas and loose stools was not so much the Orijen as it was putting too much extra meat on top of it. Yes, I know, I am an idiot. My knee jerk reaction is to always think that if a little of something is good, then more is better. Case in point. Since then, I went several days with just giving him the Orjen, no extra meat at all, and things settled down. Today, I think we had a combination of a slimy piece of kidney and maybe too many supplements. I followed the directions on the bottles, but he may not like one of them or just may not like all of them together. Newlie certainly gobbled down the reminder of his Orijen with a little of the "sawdust" on top. I will just have to experiment.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

carmspack said:


> another way to offer organ meat when a dog is picky is to make a batch of concentrated bone broth.
> 
> take your frozen kidney and liver which will be easy to shave ---
> 
> ...


Thanks, Carmen!!!

I got your package in the mail yesterday and am going to try the Sunday Sundae with his supper!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I think springbrz recommended you go back to your old kibble?

go slow 

at least he is eating and that is a good thing 

he may have some gas and loose stool - temporary -- as he cleans himself out


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Question, if I wanted to give Newlie an egg, does it have to be cooked or can I just crack an egg on top of his kibble, if I wanted?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

give it to him raw in a separate dish - so that if he doesn't like it you won't be throwing out the kibble


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

newlie said:


> Question, if I wanted to give Newlie an egg, does it have to be cooked or can I just crack an egg on top of his kibble, if I wanted?


I give Shadow raw eggs, just dumped on her kibble. I started just holding a bit of the white back when I cooked eggs and dripped it on her food. She loved it. So I dumped a whole one in her dish one day. 
They are also fabulous for mixing powdered supplements in.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I know honest kitchen has bone broth that is suppose to increase the appetite. I?m sure their is nothing like homemade but it is good to. 
https://www.thehonestkitchen.com/bone-broth


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

newlie said:


> You may be right, but I am thinking that what caused the foul smelling gas and loose stools was not so much the Orijen as it was putting too much extra meat on top of it. Yes, I know, I am an idiot. My knee jerk reaction is to always think that if a little of something is good, then more is better. Case in point. Since then, I went several days with just giving him the Orjen, no extra meat at all, and things settled down. Today, I think we had a combination of a slimy piece of kidney and maybe too many supplements. I followed the directions on the bottles, but he may not like one of them or just may not like all of them together. Newlie certainly gobbled down the reminder of his Orijen with a little of the "sawdust" on top. I will just have to experiment.


Oh don't be silly...you are not an idiot. You are a loving mom trying very hard to help her Newlie through a life crisis with all your heart and soul. You would not be the only one in the face of such a devastating diagnosis to want try everything and anything all at once. As overwhelming it is for you it is for Newlie as well. With all good intentions too many new supplements (especially powders) may just be making his food taste/smell yucky to him. 

We're not dealing with cancer but I can tell you I have thrown away many a pounds of prime raw food because I added this or that when trying to improve the overall diet for immune/gut/joint health and the smell or taste just didn't fly. It is indeed trial and error at it's best.

I have had success with lightly cooking meat/organ and whizzing it with the supplements in a food processor and serving it separately. Seems when it's all whizzed together it masks the off smell/taste better. I'd try a small amount first and see if it works if you try this. 

Hugs and positive vibes for you and Newlie.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I had trouble getting Newlie to eat again at suppertime. He lapped down the Sunday Sundae, but then turned his nose up at the Orijen that just had a a little sprinkling of Feed Sentials and a couple of drops of the Power of 3 oils on it. So, then I tried Orijen with nothing on it and he refused that as well. Next, I tried Newie's regular kibble and he was like "Nothing Doing." I put a little of the "sawdust" on it, and he ate some of that, but not the kibble. I waited for a few minutes and then opened a can of Merrick's "Grammy's Pot Pie" and he scarfed down about 70% of that and a bit later, came back and finished it off. Just a minute ago, I cracked an egg in a bowl and poured in a little goats milk and he finished that off in a hurry.

So now, I am beginning to wonder if his teeth are bothering him or maybe even if there is a lesion in his mouth. I tried to get him to let me look, but he would not cooperate. I might be able to sneak a peek, though, when he is snoozing. I will see how it goes, but I am thinking that he might eat his kibble and other food better if it is cooked and/or softened. So. thanks for all the recipes and ideas, it looks like I am going to need them.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Have you tried soaking the kibble in beef or bone broth or goat milk, to soften it?

For some sick dogs, we're told to put kibble and liquid in a blender, soak for a bit, and then make a shake-like product. It's something to try, as it makes it easy to get supplements into them.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I don’t know how this fits in with a cancer fighting diet, but Sage never refused goats milk when she was sick. I know how frustrating and emotional it can be, trying to get a sick dog to eat. This forum was incredibly helpful with suggestions!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the dog is still eating .

as I recommended to you -- a bit of warmish bone broth --- even a handful of kibble (Orijen) soaked in the broth , or goat milk and then blitzed so that it is gravy-like in consistency is good 

is he keeping his weight and energy?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

have we talked about ubiquinol? 
I think so .

You may want to include this oil - either capsule down his throat ,
capsule in a lump of minced meat - or capsule broken into the goat milk
which he takes up readily , or onto the kibble

innovite makes inno-q-nol - good product


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Newlie's mom,

You're doing great! Sometimes they just aren't hungry or too many stinky supplements. I've often thought that since I feed raw at night and kibble during the day he is spoiled so the kibble meal holds no interest. I've resolved this by soaking in homemade bone broth as others have mentioned or topping it with cottage cheese or raw whole egg or something. Still, sometimes most of the kibble is left. 

I am also guilty of giving too much food :blush: Now I try to give some then if he's still hovering around his bowl or I get "the look", I'll give more but I try to hold off for a bit until the first portion hits his belly.

I give capsules by digging a hole in a chunk of meat and follow quickly (immediately) with a unaltered chunk. The only other way is buried in a finger tip full of cream cheese. Again, follow immediately with one that isn't "loaded".

Thanks to all of you that gave me credit for taking care of Traveler. All I do is try and the rest is up to him and luck and a heck of a lot of prayers.

Thank you


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, Newlie woke me up twice last night, once to go the bathroom, and the other time retching as he got sick. He threw up a little bit and then slept for the rest of the night. So, maybe he hasn't been eating much because his stomach was upset. I don't know. This morning, he turned up his nose at the kibble again, but did eat some soft food. But the funny thing is, I have always given him a "cookie" as I get ready to leave for work and this morning, without thinking too much, I grabbed a little handful of his Orijen kibble and scattered it on the floor for him to vacuum up. I'll be darned if he didn't jump right up and proceed to go down the hall gobbling up the kibble(!) Don't you just wish you could open their little heads sometimes to see what they are thinking?

I am going to the grocery (again) tonight to get some things. I am going to try the kibble in broth as you all have suggested and may put it in the blender if he won't eat it again. I also want to make him some meatballs.


Newlie continues to want to play, but I hope I can get his appetite going again. He is starting not to look good.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I grabbed a little handful of his Orijen kibble and scattered it on the floor for him to vacuum up. I'll be darned if he didn't jump right up and proceed to go down the hall gobbling up the kibble(!) Don't you just wish you could open their little heads sometimes to see what they are thinking?

Hmmm, I'm thinking!!! I'm wondering if it happened because eating wasn't the main event, his morning cookie was part a habitual ritual, hoovering up his kibble may have been a 'muscle memory' type thing. I wonder if you could get more food into him if you engaged Newlie in short, enthusiatic, easy and fun 'training sessions' with food rewards, just to have his focus not on your trying to get him to eat.


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

have you ever eaten something and then gotten sick? maybe hours later (so it was not food poisoning) but you
tend to associate that last meal with getting sick? Dogs do that too and if you are trying to get him to eat many
different things, he may be having associations in his head.

When I was going through this with Wiena, that was the first thing the Dr. told me, was not try too many things.
I remember going shopping and buying all kinds of stuff....she ended up with a big dose of diarrhea because she ate
everything I gave her. They even told me going without food for a couple of days won't hurt....we get upset when
they don't eat. 

I'm just so sorry you and Newlie are going through this and I hope things look better soon. Take care


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Like that idea. Play is the reward for eating. Bet Newlie will like that also not that you have to reward him for playing. He obviously loves your affection and time shared.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Dunkirk said:


> I grabbed a little handful of his Orijen kibble and scattered it on the floor for him to vacuum up. I'll be darned if he didn't jump right up and proceed to go down the hall gobbling up the kibble(!) Don't you just wish you could open their little heads sometimes to see what they are thinking?
> 
> Hmmm, I'm thinking!!! I'm wondering if it happened because eating wasn't the main event, his morning cookie was part a habitual ritual, hoovering up his kibble may have been a 'muscle memory' type thing. I wonder if you could get more food into him if you engaged Newlie in short, enthusiatic, easy and fun 'training sessions' with food rewards, just to have his focus not on your trying to get him to eat.


Funny you should post this, I have kind of been wondering about the same thing. Newlie has always had such a wonderful appetite, my main problem always was to try to keep him from gaining too much weight. But since the cancer, and now the hiccup this weekend with him not wanting to eat, I can feel myself becoming kind of desperate and I am sure those vibes are coming through to Newlie. The last time he was weighed, he was at 70 pounds which is a little underweight for him and I am afraid that he has lost a little more. I need to dial it back a little bit, though, I certainly don't want him to feel tense at mealtimes, that is not good.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

RuthArt said:


> have you ever eaten something and then gotten sick? maybe hours later (so it was not food poisoning) but you
> tend to associate that last meal with getting sick? Dogs do that too and if you are trying to get him to eat many
> different things, he may be having associations in his head.
> 
> ...



Another good point! Also, somehow, I have the crazy idea that maybe he associating the plastic bowl I use for his food with feeling sick or with something foodwise that he doesn't like, so I may change that out, too!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Newlie, your dog isn't as active now as he was before he took ill. You have to take that into account, too. His need for calories has decreased due to the decreased activity. Also, given the extent of the tumors in his lungs, he's likely not feeling very well either, and nobody wants to eat that much when they're sick.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> His need for calories has decreased due to the decreased activity.


Maybe, maybe not. One of the things about cancer is it can sometimes steal the nutrition away from the rest of the body. I _think _it uses it for rapid cell division. One of the key early signs of cancer sometimes is not holding weight. So....it's complicated. If you have a vet oncologist on your team, they'll calculate the caloric target for the fighting cancer dog, as it's not the same as for a dog without cancer.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> Newlie, your dog isn't as active now as he was before he took ill. You have to take that into account, too. His need for calories has decreased due to the decreased activity. Also, given the extent of the tumors in his lungs, he's likely not feeling very well either, and nobody wants to eat that much when they're sick.



Except the steroid use would contradict that as makes most ravenous. My friend cat appetite increased 10 fold (I posted she had a lung mass)


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think we are back in business again! When I got homes, I warmed some chicken broth up and put it in a glass bow. (No plastic, just in case.) I put his Orijen kibble in there to soften and then called Newlie in from the backyard. As soon as he smelled that broth, he went and stood by the counter and was whining and crying. I was so happy! I set it down on the floor and feigned complete indifference as to whether he ate or not. He ate EVERYTHING and then licked the bowl to make sure he got all the broth. What a relief!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Yaahhh! Good for you Newlie! Life is short for all of us...live it fully is all any of us can do huh! Very glad to hear these positive updates, and even if they're not, know that many of us are following and care....


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

Cheers Newlie! Thinking good thoughts for you both with Hudson drooling on my foot. Keep the updates coming we?re all in this with you


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Awesome news!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad Newlie enjoyed his kibble and broth. You and Newlie are in my thoughts.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

This is a really great update. Bone broth gets my boy drooling like a faucet. So glad you found something that jump started his appetite.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

This first section is part of an email I sent to Carmen last night:

"Newlie has eaten 3 good meals now with the kibble soaked in broth. After the trouble with him not wanting to eat this past weekend, I stopped the supplements and decided to add them back in, one at a time. I chose the Sunday Sundae to be the first one as either last night or the night before, he had diarrhea. Not just loose stools mind you, but almost like spraying water. I had given him goats milk a couple of times over the weekend when he wasn't eating much else, but I am wondering if maybe it was a little too rich for him. Anyway, I started back with the Sunday Sundae tonight and I put it in cottage cheese. 

So, if everything goes good with the Sunday Sundae, do you think Phyt'n Chance should be the next one to add in? Is 3 days is long enough to wait, do you think?

You know, it's interesting, but the past couple of times I have seen Newlie urinate, I am not seeing the blood. You could very clearly see the blood before, as a matter of fact, when I caught a sample for the vet, it appeared to be more blood than urine. The only thing I can think is maybe because he is drinking so much water due to the prednisone, that it is just not as obvious. A little thought wiggled in my head that maybe the vet was mistaken about the cancer, but I know that is just wishful thinking. I guess it is possible that the bloody urine was really all from the UTI and that the antibiotic cleared it up, but I don't think that is likely, either."

This section is new:

When I took Newlie out for his final potty break last night, he still had the watery diarrhea and this morning, when we went out into the yard to play, I saw where he had unmistakably vomited cottage cheese with dots of Sunday Sunday in it. I think I am going to keep him away from dairy for now to see if it stops. 

When I got home from work tonight, I fixed some scrambled eggs with ham and put some of it on top of his kibble. He ate everything and then came back in the room and held up a sign that said "10" on it, lol.


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

Can’t go wrong with eggs and ham. Thinking about you both and sending good vibes.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Update-Newlie is still doing OK. He is still eating, although sometimes he gobbles his food right off and sometimes you have to coax him or just give him something different to eat altogether. It feels very odd to me as he was always a dog with such a hearty appetite prior to this and would eat whatever you put in front of him. Now, he is finicky at times. I have had to give up putting his kibble in broth and giving his supplements in dairy due to vomiting and diarrhea, not necessarily ever day or even both together, but often enough. So, I bought some broth from The Honest Kitchen thinking it might be less rich and he would have nothing to do with it. When the diarrhea and vomiting continued and he just didn't want to eat the Orijen, I finally gave up on that and went back to his previous kibble, Earthborne Great Plains feast. Some of this may be cancer related, but I haven't seen any vomit lately and his poops seem less watery since I switched back. I am currently feeding him 1 cup four times a day. Yesterday, he ate good, today I had to coax. He still wants to play. though, and doesn't seem to be suffering.

I worry some about waking up and finding him beside me dead or coming home from work to find that he died in my absence.

The other night, I thought he was going. He got up on the mattress and curled up and I put a throw over him. I was playing on the computer in the same room and noticed that he was so quiet. I turned around and his eyes were open but staring and he wasn't responding to me. His breathing also appeared shallow. Anyway, I worked myself into a fit and called my friend who said he would be right over. While waiting for him, I sat on the mattress and was petting and talking to Newlie and all of the sudden, his big head popped up and he stood up and walked over to grab his ball. He greeted my friend at the door. 

If I had stopped to think, I would have realized that he does tend to zone out for a bit after taking the prednisone. I am a dork.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

That Newlie giving you a scare! Reminds me of a story I was told by a friend. This woman’s GSD was very old and had been ill, and she went to check on her and the dog was sprawled in the closet, not moving. Our friend freaked out, cried many tears and then went to pull her out of the closet. That old girl opened her eyes, got up and marched away indignantly.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

it's really hard to stay calm when emotions are on pins and needles. I would have reacted the same way.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Happy to hear Newlie is holding his own and still enjoys playing.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Life is good while Newlie still wants to play. Try do some fun things too, it'll help both you and Newlie.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh boy. I hear a lot of dogs get runny stools on orijen. I don’ t know if that is it or not but I suppose whatever you can get newlie to eat right now is good and keep him hydrated. Im glad Newlie got his second wind have fun with him I hope you get some beautiful weather.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

dogfaeries said:


> That Newlie giving you a scare! Reminds me of a story I was told by a friend. This woman’s GSD was very old and had been ill, and she went to check on her and the dog was sprawled in the closet, not moving. Our friend freaked out, cried many tears and then went to pull her out of the closet. That old girl opened her eyes, got up and marched away indignantly.


Funny story! I am glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the good wishes. I try to just enjoy whatever time we have, but sometimes, it is very hard.

The hydrated part is not a problem, at least right now. I don't know that anyone would believe how much water he is drinking. He always was a water hog, but now with the prednisone, it's over the top. I will have to do a rough estimate to give you all some idea.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

newlie said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes. I try to just enjoy whatever time we have, but sometimes, it is very hard




It IS hard. I remember when Sage was so ill, I wanted to just throw my arms around her and cry all the time. Instead, I tried to be cheerful around her, so I wouldn’t alarm her. I’m so so sorry this has happened. I know it seems dreadfully unfair.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Update: Came home last night to three or four piles of vomit (undigested food) and some diarrhea. Newlie didn't eat much last night but, of course, drank plenty of water. This morning, he was obviously hungry and I gave him some ham and eggs. Called the vet's office as soon as they opened, but they said they couldn't see him today. I have an appointment for him in the morning. Don't know if it's the cancer or some sort of blockage, but I think something is not allowing him to eliminate the way he should.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sending prayers for Newlie. Hope the stomach issues are resolved.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Update-Newlie gobbled up his breakfast this morning and played ball with me again in the back yard.


I took Newlie to the vet this morning and he could not find any sort of blockage, but said that he thought he felt something new or bigger in his abdomen. He also pointed out that Newlie had started using the muscles in his diaphragm to breathe and said that would only get worse. Newlie is back to peeing blood again. What hit me worst of all, though, was that he only weighed 59 pounds. I find that a little hard to believe as on Sunday he weighted 69 pounds, but there is no doubt he has lost weight.


The vet warned me that he thought the time was coming soon to put Newlie to sleep. My poor boy.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

So sorry to hear this...stay strong, sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh my, this story is unbelievably sad. To see a young dog go downhill so fast like that is heartbreaking. I admire you for the way you support him. This must be so tough to go through.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so very sorry to hear this Newlie. Please forgive me if what I say is insensitive and upsetting, when I had to put my bearded collie to sleep, the vet came to my home to do it. This was kindest for her, as she hated going to the vet. 
Now may be the time to think about Newlie's end of life plan so you can make the best possible preparation for him, and you.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Keeping you and Newlie in my thoughts. 

Aly


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Dunkirk said:


> I'm so very sorry to hear this Newlie. Please forgive me if what I say is insensitive and upsetting, when I had to put my bearded collie to sleep, the vet came to my home to do it. This was kindest for her, as she hated going to the vet.
> Now may be the time to think about Newlie's end of life plan so you can make the best possible preparation for him, and you.


This what we did also, hard no matter what but best for all I think.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Poor fella.Thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

So sad and this time of year too... prayers for you both. Bless you for taking such good care of Newlie. He will tell you when he's ready.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I really hate to hear this. It’s beyond sad. When it was getting dire with Sage, she took it out of my hands and unexpectedly went on her own. That girl always did things in her own way.

Someone told me after Sage was gone “if love could’ve saved her, she would’ve lived forever”. You just do your best. (Okay, now I’m crying. I’m going to go kiss Scarlet).


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm so very sorry. If I could offer one suggestion, it's this: on his last day, snuggle with him and tell him the story of his life, from the day he first came home, all the way through this week. Relive every joyous and even not-so-joyous memory, but do it out loud, talking to him. 

I did that with my last one, and it gave me a measure of peace on that sad last day. We talked for hours that day, as I held him in my arms, before the vet came.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Dunkirk said:


> I'm so very sorry to hear this Newlie. Please forgive me if what I say is insensitive and upsetting, when I had to put my bearded collie to sleep, the vet came to my home to do it. This was kindest for her, as she hated going to the vet.
> Now may be the time to think about Newlie's end of life plan so you can make the best possible preparation for him, and you.


This how I have done this several times. But before the vet came the dog was given a prescription valium by me so he was already asleep and was never aware of the vet as the vet causes stress and I didn't want that in the last few minutes. I have mentioned this in other threads, just wanted you to know about this option. It also gave me a more active role, which in itself was good but very hard.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

You and Newlie are in our thoughts sending prayers your way. We had our karat put to sleep in his home it was easiest for him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

In my thoughts.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm so sorry. this is tough. We're here to listen.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

I opened this hoping for a happy Newlie story and now I sit in tears at work... I'm so sorry for you and Newlie! You guys have a great story together!!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I really wish that you could have enjoyed The morning by itself. I'm sure the rest was so hard to hear and face. My thoughts are with both of you.


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

My thoughts and prayers for all. We are never ready to hear their angels sing in their special song and carrying their new angel wings.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you all for your words of comfort. Yes, I had my previous dog, Max, put to sleep at home and that is what I intend with Newlie. When my husband and I had made the decision, we started calling around and believe it or not, we actually had one guy tell us the price would vary "depending on whether or not the dog struggled." I thought "You jerk, it is YOUR job to make sure they don't feel like they have to struggle." Anyway, he was the only rotten apple, most of the other ones seemed nice. The lady we eventually hired was very sweet with Max. She was in no hurry, came in and sat on the floor with Max, talked to him and petted him and fed him cookies. Max just thought she was a friend of ours and so there was no fear. She gave him some sort of medication to relax him and then once he was sleeping, she gave him the final dose. He died in my arms which is how I intend for Newlie to die.

I want to tell some of my friends and family who became fond of Newlie that if they want to see him one more time, better sooner than later. I want to get one of those paw print kits to make a cast of his paw and get a snip of his fur. I would like to take him by to see his trainer one more time and maybe take him to the park again if we can manage it. Newlie came to me on December 29th five years ago and I hope he stays with me at least until then.

I wish I could find that vet's name that put Max to sleep, but I haven't been able to lay my hands on it so far. I have gotten several recommendations recently in case I can't find it and I probably ought to make some calls maybe this weekend so that I know who I want when it's time. The vet told me to "take it one day at a time" and that Newlie would probably be OK until one day he wasn't. I want to ask the vet at some point if he can give me some kind emergency medication in case Newlie wakes up one morning in terrible pain and the vet could not come for several hours.

Whatever will I do without him?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

That's an excellent idea re. the pain medication. My friend's boxer mix was stricken with cancer (most likely a massive internal bleed due to hemangiosarcoma) in the middle of the night, and was in terrible pain until they could get him to the veterinary emergency clinic to have him put to sleep.

Definitely NOT they way we want our best friend to spend the last minutes of his life...


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Can you phone your vet clinic and request pain medication now, so you already have it on hand? Don't let go of your courage Newlie, ... words are so inadequate at the moment, just to let you know, we're with you through this. We've laughed with you over Newlie, now we share your tears.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Last night, Newlie vomited up most of what I had given him to eat yesterday. I boiled some chicken this morning and we are trying that.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So sad. I am very sorry that you and Newlie are going through this. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

I am in tears here. I am so, so very sorry!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

It comforts me to know that Newlie won't be forgotten, so thank you again for letting your tears mingle with mine.

I did call the vet's office this morning and he is going to give me 10 or 12 tramadol tablets to have just in case.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

so very sorry...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2017)

*Newlie*

So so so so sorry. I just lost my boy of 12 years. Hurts like ****. Take care of you and love your dog. Heart breaking. 


J


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Just heartbreaking...


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Newlie threw up everything again last night and was "gag-y" this morning. When I go to pick up the pain pills for him tomorrow, I am going to ask the vet if he can give me anything to help Newlie with the nausea and vomiting. I am also going to try a couple of other dietary things. If I can't get this under control, I think we have reached the end of the line. Last night, he was laying next to me and I could feel how near the skin his bones were. He is basically starving to death and I will not allow that to continue.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Sending more hugs...

Aly


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Sending warm thoughts. He is a lucky boy to have you as his guardian and friend.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry . My thoughts and prayers are with you and Newlie. hugs to you both.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I am so sorry you are going through this. I know how hard this time is for everyone. It's so awful to watch them slowly declining. Wishing you the best.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I wish I had a miracle cure for your Newlie. I'm so sorry. This makes my eyes all leaky and my heart hurt for you both. Hugs to you both.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

A poem, I hope will help when you feel it comes to that time. It is so hard. I had hoped G would pass in the night. Peaceful. But a decision had to be made based on his condition and discomfort. I gave myself until 11:30 am to find out if the vet was available to come here. I was told 230-245. They were on time. I hated that.


I marked the spot on the deck where he left me with a 1.5 ft x 1ft flagstone and heart shaped flat rock both found on a 4 hr. honorary hike we (friend and I ) went on 1 year to the day he died. We had to drive an hr to get to old stomping grounds. 
You will get through this.


The best line in the poem: 
For this day, more then the rest
Your love and friendship stand the test


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

So very sorry Newlie.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Update-So, I picked up the tramadol on Saturday and when I asked the vet for something to help with Newlie's nausea and vomiting, he suggested Pepsid (not the AC kind). So, I got some and am guardedly hopeful. He ate more yesterday and so far has not vomited that I am aware of. It is getting harder, though, to find things he will eat. I bought several rolls of Vital yesterday and while he would have nothing to do with the beef, beef liver one, he did scarf up several slices of the turkey, cranberry, spinach one. Today, he seems to have no interest in it.

I am going to make some calls today to vets who will come to the house. I just want to be prepared.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

newlie said:


> Update-So, I picked up the tramadol on Saturday and when I asked the vet for something to help with Newlie's nausea and vomiting, he suggested Pepsid (not the AC kind). So, I got some and am guardedly hopeful. He ate more yesterday and so far has not vomited that I am aware of. It is getting harder, though, to find things he will eat. I bought several rolls of Vital yesterday and while he would have nothing to do with the beef, beef liver one, he did scarf up several slices of the turkey, cranberry, spinach one. Today, he seems to have no interest in it.
> 
> I am going to make some calls today to vets who will come to the house. I just want to be prepared.


What state are you in? Have you tried a freeze dried food? My lucky senior gobbles it up and asks for more. It's one thing that all my dogs will eat.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Baby food - the meat based maybe also enticing it’s very bland for upset stomach - just make sure no garlic or onions it. There are all different stages - the higher stage baby food may be best and most appetizing.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Good to hear you were able to get the tramadol if you need it. Hoping the pepsid continues to help.

At this point I would let Newlie have what ever he will eat. Have you tried feeding him people food. Maybe share meals with him. Like plain hamburgers/cheeseburgers, low sodium all beef hot dogs pieces, steak, baked chicken, cheese, peanut butter etc. 

At the end with my previous girls when they didn't want to eat their kibble I would make up a steak or other meat, cut it up and put it on a plate then sit on the floor and hand feed them. They thought they were getting something special getting to eat what I was having. They loved to share :smile2:

Continued strength to you and dear Newlie


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Springbrz said:


> Good to hear you were able to get the tramadol if you need it. Hoping the pepsid continues to help.
> 
> At this point I would let Newlie have what ever he will eat. Have you tried feeding him people food. Maybe share meals with him. Like plain hamburgers/cheeseburgers, low sodium all beef hot dogs pieces, steak, baked chicken, cheese, peanut butter etc.
> 
> ...



Yes, I am at that point, too. This morning, I tried the newest kibble which he ate yesterday, the turkey cranberry Vital, eggs, ham, beef gravy (as a topper), steak, and applesauce and mashed banana. Finally in desperation, I opened a package of peanut butter crackers and as I left for work he was happily munching away. Sometimes hand feeding works, today, no deal. Still, am glad for any and all ideas.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

llombardo said:


> What state are you in? Have you tried a freeze dried food? My lucky senior gobbles it up and asks for more. It's one thing that all my dogs will eat.


 
Kentucky. No, I haven't maybe that would work.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Jenny720 said:


> Baby food - the meat based maybe also enticing it’s very bland for upset stomach - just make sure no garlic or onions it. There are all different stages - the higher stage baby food may be best and most appetizing.





Thanks, Jenny, will try..


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

newlie said:


> Thanks, Jenny, will try..


Baby food is the only thing mine will eat when they are in rough shape and it never seems to cause problems even when there is severe GI stuff happening.

When my dog was dying of cancer we cooked him steaks...fed him his pain pills in marshmallows, and my husband brought home bags of McDonalds hamburgers to feed him. But, his appetite was fine, we just did this to make him happy because we knew he could go at any moment. He went 1 month on that stuff and then it was over.

I remember feeding him steak, fries, and marshmallows one night. He could not believe we cooked all that junk for him and stood in the kitchen just hand feeding him whatever he wanted. He was SO happy. We videoed a lot of his "bucket list". It is good to look back on those videos now. Maybe you could do something like that


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

watching every day and each time I see a "newlie" post my heart beats a little faster.

if there is anything that I can do for you do not hesitate to ask -- 

there is a paste in a tube that can be fed to dogs -- will check with my vet friend to see what it is called.

can you make a warm chicken liver mush ? the smell gets them stimulated to eat 

best wishes


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I gave up on kibble with Daisy and Lucky at the end . I fed a lot of people food. Lucky got whatever he wanted to eat . He loved chicken strips and we tried to have them on hand or picked them up from Arby's.. Thinking of you and Newlie .


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

My first GSD was a picky eater. I used to melt the jelly from cooked chicken, and pour that over her kibble. Towards the end, it was the only way to get her to eat.  I'd buy chicken broth by the can to keep on hand when I didn't have any from my food. I also cooked up chicken giblets for her.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Carmen mentioning a paste in a tube sparked a memory for me. Years ago (probably 20 years ago) I had a very sick dog that was off his food. I purchased a product in a tube (which was a brown paste and worked very well) to help him with his appetite which was very calorie dense. I called my Vet's office and they still carry that product and she said it would be the same product I used years ago as they have carried it since they opened many years ago. The name is Nutri-Cal Paste by Vetoquinol. I'm not sure if this a different product then what Carmen is thinking about but thought I would mention it.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes nutrical - strikes up many memories to - often put it on the dogs lips will lick it off even if they don’t want to eat it. Sometimes warming up the baby food to make it more enticing. Yes at this point whatever they want to eat. I remember hearing someone feeding their dog Gatorade and doing well - double check with this though don’t know to much about it. Newlie you are in so many people’s thoughts- we are all wishing you the best!

Sometimes a little fluids under the skin helps rehydrate them and help get the appetite stirring- going down memory lane- I remember this helping.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

You might go take a look around the thread I had when Sage was sick and not eating. There may be some suggestion in there that you haven't thought of --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/560690-trying-get-sage-eat.html


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sometimes one has to wonder why a terminally ill dog stops eating. Is it because he feels his end is coming? Is it fair to continue encouraging eating? Will it make suffering longer? This is meant in the most respectful way because I know the heartache and can feel it in the posts. I meant to see this from the dog's point of view.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't know. Sage was incredibly picky to begin with, so she may not be the best example. I think the drugs we give them cause stomach upset and probably nausea, so then they don't want to eat. At least that's part of it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

kelbonc said:


> Carmen mentioning a paste in a tube sparked a memory for me. Years ago (probably 20 years ago) I had a very sick dog that was off his food. I purchased a product in a tube (which was a brown paste and worked very well) to help him with his appetite which was very calorie dense. I called my Vet's office and they still carry that product and she said it would be the same product I used years ago as they have carried it since they opened many years ago. The name is Nutri-Cal Paste by Vetoquinol. I'm not sure if this a different product then what Carmen is thinking about but thought I would mention it.


that's a good one -- for debilitated state 
met up with a friend and asked them about dogs needing dense calories --- recommended
PUPPY WEANING FORMULA which you can buy in the can or as a dry powder .

do you have Trip-pet tripe in a can? the stink makes them want to eat.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Wolfy, what you say is very true. I am a retired nurse, trained in palliative care. Once the body starts shutting down, first the appetite goes, then the desire to drink goes. Everything is shutting down - both the kidneys and digestive system, and forcing food and fluids on the patient at that point is not wise. The fluids will make them bloat, and the food might cause vomiting and aspiration.

I am also at the age where I've watched many of the closest people in my life fade away and die. :crying:

So, rule of thumb is - do everything you can to encourage them to eat and drink, but DON'T FORCE IT!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Newlie, I wish you strength.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I am sitting here sobbing in front of the computer. I can't hardly see to type. I stopped on the way home from work and got a bag of hamburgers and gave Newlie one when I got home, He ate it, but I have noticed just recently that it seemed like he was having a little trouble swallowing and that was true tonight as well. I rubbed my hands on his throat to help him. Anyway, just a few minutes ago, I heard a retching sound and I went out to the kitchen where Newlie had vomited. It was all undigested food again, but the thing that has me so upset is there were pieces of hot dog in the vomit and I ran out of hot dogs on Friday or Saturday. I think it was Saturday. The only thing I can think is that maybe a tumor is somehow blocking the path to his stomach. I mean, if it was in his stomach, the stomach acid would have broken it down, wouldn't it? 

I am wondering if I should try putting stuff in a blender, but also wondering if it is time to let him go.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Sounds like he is shutting down. My thoughts are with you


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh Newlie I'm so very sorry. It's so hard to know what to do.Try the blender and see how that goes


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

You can try putting food in a blender- a good idea. It will make it easier for him to digest. The vet may give you some suggestions to help him want to eat. When was the last time Newlie ate or drank and kept it down? How is he acting? It is making about making him the most comfortable right now. If he is refusing to eating or drink his mind and body will weaken and his body will shut down. The process may have started already- you will surely know. If he continues to refuse food and water and nothing you do helps then you know it is time. Sending you and Newlie many prayers. I like the blender idea.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Does Newlie still freely want to eat or do you have to coax him?


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> Does Newlie still freely want to eat or do you have to coax him?


More so coaxing now, but sometimes I just put something down and he will still eat at least some of it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

CBD oil can help with getting them to eat and pain. You can most likely get it locally and quick. It worked quickly for what I needed it for with my older pup.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> Sometimes one has to wonder why a terminally ill dog stops eating. Is it because he feels his end is coming? Is it fair to continue encouraging eating? Will it make suffering longer? This is meant in the most respectful way because I know the heartache and can feel it in the posts. I meant to see this from the dog's point of view.


Yeah, when they will not eat FreshPet Vital... That is like, the stuff I can give anyone at any time and they will scarf it up. 

There is a point when we have to determine whether there is any quality of life for our critters, and eating for many of them is a huge factor. I think the suggestion to let him eat whatever human food he will is a good one, because it helps us know whether or not he is still enjoying something in life. If he wants the hot dog, the egg yoke, the leftover Hungarian goulash, then he is still enjoying somethings.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Our first dog had lymphoma. Eating diminished slowly and got to the point that encouraging him was obviously more for us than him. We stopped encouraging but is was put out in hope he would eat. he did not want any food. It was the hardest lesson in the first step of letting go that we experienced.

I can't tell you how sorry I am. Keep the food available and let him decided. For every bite he does take, take a bite of something that you like. I hope the baby food or blender ideas help.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Newlie, retired nurse here. Food can't stay in the esophagus, without causing the dog to retch and choke. It has to go into the stomach. The only thing that happens in the stomach is the acid and pepsin begins the breakdown of the food. The rest of the digestion takes place in the bowels. Dogs have a simpler, shorter digestive system than humans do, so that hot dog should have been digested long ago.

If there is an obstruction, and it sounds like there very well might be, it's lower down, in the bowels. 

So sorry... :'(


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What would worry me about the strong emphasis on food and keeping him eating is that it will cause him stress. They really try to obey us to the end and are experts in hiding discomfort. Personally I would make this a peaceful time for the both of us without putting pressure on him. To dogs a few extra difficult days do not contribute anything, it is more for us when we have such a difficult time to let go. I have been there too many times. Saying goodbye to a GSD has been the hardest thing I ever had to do and I know what you are going through.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Newlie vomited several times last night. I might have already posted this, I can't remember.

I put down several hamburgers for his breakfast this morning and he gobbled them up without prompting. After he vomits and clears all the unprocessed food out, I think he wants to eat, but it is a cycle we can't stop. He also was game to play ball again this morning, but he has been falling some lately which breaks my heart.

Anyway, for the first time this morning, I saw blood in Newlie's water bowl. I am making the call this morning to schedule the vet to come out. It is time. Pray for me.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Saying many prayers.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh, Newlie. I lost my GSD Tessa this summer to lymphoma. I would say it is time, and I am just so sorry. Remember the good, and take care of yourself, too.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Prayers and hugs coming your way.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thinking of you and Newlie today. I am so very sorry.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

newlie said:


> Anyway, for the first time this morning, I saw blood in Newlie's water bowl. I am making the call this morning to schedule the vet to come out. It is time. Pray for me.



This sent chills through my whole body...I remember this all too well. I was lucky when I called that the vet was available. It was going to be 3 hrs before she could come. It was the longest 3 hrs and shortest 3hrs at the same time. By the time she arrived, G was passing liquid diarrhea and when she got here, passing blood via his rectum.


He handled it like a champ.


He was PTS on his fave spot outside on the deck. It is marked with the flagstone and heart shaped rock I mentioned I found 1yr later to the day.


We are all here, hoping for a smooth peaceful and loving and beautiful passing. It's just like when they are sleeping and you don't want to disturb them. 
I had to make the choice, the call and go through it alone, it was after, to be so alone...I'm glad you have a husband and are not alone.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Prayers for you both. I am so sorry. Hugs.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

newlie said:


> Newlie vomited several times last night. I might have already posted this, I can't remember.
> 
> I put down several hamburgers for his breakfast this morning and he gobbled them up without prompting. After he vomits and clears all the unprocessed food out, I think he wants to eat, but it is a cycle we can't stop. He also was game to play ball again this morning, but he has been falling some lately which breaks my heart.
> 
> Anyway, for the first time this morning, I saw blood in Newlie's water bowl. I am making the call this morning to schedule the vet to come out. It is time. Pray for me.


Thinking of you!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Thoughts and prayers for you both!


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

I feel your pain so much, wanting to keep them and knowing letting go is the best, what agony! 
I'm so sorry and I pray for a peaceful loving passing.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You and he know.... I am thinking about you both. I feel that ache.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm sorry.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

even though I am not there I am crying with you. be well


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Newlie, I'm so very sorry. With respect to our beloved dogs "It was the best of times, it was the worst of times". Please look after yourself at this time. When we hurt so badly we want to withdraw, retreat, and be on our own. It's good to be aware of our humanness at these times, and not shut ourselves away from loved ones and friends. With hugs and prayers...


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Newlie, this isn't the end, it can't be. All the love, all the laughter all the everything that you two experienced together. He does live on. They all do as long as he is remembered, he does live on. My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## SteelesMom (May 7, 2017)

I am so very sorry. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

My sweet little buddy is gone.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

newlie said:


> My sweet little buddy is gone.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’m crying with you. I’m so so sorry.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I am sorry newlie. We'll say a prayer for you.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Words can't express... I'm so sorry. Praying for you.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

So sorry you lost him.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

R.I.P. Newlie


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Always remember the love you shared. He will never be gone because he will always be in your heart..

Sending love and prayers your way.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I’m so so sorry.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

So sorry. Your sweet boy was loved and you were loved. Love is a bond that is forever. May you find peace and comfort in the wonderful memories you made together. You are not alone... we are grieving with you. 

Rest easy sweet boy Newlie.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He was loved. His life was short, but what he did have was being loved. I'm sorry you lost him and it is hard. They are so special. They have such personality and losing them is horrible. I am glad you put him down before the great suffering and demise, before he couldn't find anything he enjoyed. He played with his ball, and he scarfed up the hamburgers. That means to the end he had good in his life, and he was not permitted to suffer aimlessly. We always worry that we send them on too soon. But I think it is even worse, it feels even worse when we know we waited too long. It is the last gift we can give to our critters, to give them a peaceful death, while we are there with them. 

I am terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

newlie said:


> My sweet little buddy is gone.


 Nothing more to say...but that I feel your pain.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I’m so sorry. RIP Newlie.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Peace, for you. 

Your good boy's work is done, he brought many smiles to many people.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

So very sorry Newlie.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I am so sorry. Rest In Peace Newlie.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

take care of yourself and keep tissues everywhere. Each time you find a forgotten fluff of hair under the furniture you will need one. Each time you consider putting the water dish away and realize you just can't...yet, you will need one. 

run free Newlie


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

My heart goes out to you. I am so very sorry. I wish I knew the words that would give you peace and help heal your broken heart. Please know that I wish that for you. Rest in peace Newlie and run like the wind.


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

So very sorry to hear this. Keeping you in my thoughts <3


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. It is so hard to lose these soul mates. My thoughts are with you, I loved reading your posts. As others have said he was loved and had his family. That is all they ask for.. Take care 
Maggi


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

God bless you for doing right by Newlie even though it was so hard for you. When he needed to cross over, you did not selfishly make him stay and suffer.

He is not gone, he has just thrown off the body that was causing him so much pain and he is running free and happy now. But I know how much it hurts now not to be able to see him and touch him..

You may be able to see quick flashes of him or hear his toenails clicking on the floor at night. If you do, you are not going crazy, he is letting you know he is still with you.


----------



## delro (Nov 15, 2017)

So sorry to hear your sweet dog has passed. Nothing harder than the loss of a companion like that. I wish you the best during this difficult time.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

RIP beautiful Doggie


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

We weep with you, may you find peace during this difficult time, and I know Newlie is up there keeping company and running free with all our beloved friends who have gone before.


----------



## nimue (Oct 22, 2011)

I am so sorry. It's the last, and the hardest, gift we can give them - to trade their pain for our own. Run free, Newlie. <3


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I am so sorry. I hope and pray that you are surrounded by lots of friends and family on this day, and that you can treasure Newlie's memory together.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry you lost your sweet boy. RIP Newlie. :wub:


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

RIP Newlie!


----------



## chondropawllc (Aug 16, 2017)

*To Lose a Pet is to Lose a part of Family*

​


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I want to thank everyone for the advice, suggestions, support and condolences that have been offered to me during the last month or so, it has really meant a lot to me. I will tell you soon all about Newlie's last day, but not just yet, I am still too upset. I did try to make it the best day I could and I have a few little video clips to share. My sweetheart is in heaven now and I know it was the right thing, but I am so lonely without him.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Take care lady.I'll be thinking about you and wishing you peace.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

I am sorry. Hope your pain will ease as so many people are sending your warm thoughts..


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

You are in my thoughts. 

RIP Newlie, you were such a good boy!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I am so sorry-thinking of you


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't have enough words to express how utterly sorry I am. Peace be with you.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I got a message that Newlie is ready to be picked up. (I had him cremated.) I will go get him on Saturday.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

You will get through this. Thinking about you.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Thinking of you Newlie.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

My boy is back home with me again.


----------

